# Motobecane Le Champion CF -- How Stiff?



## kevinkiller (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a big 220 lb strong guy who rides 30+ miles a day. I've been riding alu bikes with a carbon seat stay and carbon fork but I've broken 3 frames in the last 5 years (2 road and one mountain). 

The first one (http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1062235_-1_1512507_20000_400314) died with a split rear-dropout after 3 years.

The mountain bike died "explosively" after 6 weeks -- http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~jss/canaan/broken1.jpg.

The last one (http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/2007/APR-6600-Specs.html) died with a crack 90% around the downtube 2 cm from the weld on the head-tube after 2 years.

I have short legs and a long torso so I need a long TT and a steep seat post angle. I like the Motobecane Le Champion CF in 61 since it has a 59 cm TT and a 73 STA which at my saddle height should give me an equivalent "reach" to the busted IBEX which I really liked.

My concern is that when the Scattante XRL died 2 years ago, I tried a couple CF frames. I tried a Fuji Team CF bike and it was WAY to noodle-ly for me. I also tried a Giant OCR1 and I found it to be very harsh. I bought the IBEX which I though rode just right. 

I'm really concerned about buying something without trying it. 

Does BikesDirect really stand behind their 30-day money-back of you don't like it guarantee? (http://www.bikesdirect.com/money.htm)

Are there any other big/strong guys on this frame? How stiff is it?

John.


----------

